# Sulfates/Sulfur in soap and shampoo



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Been getting asked whether my products have sulfur/sulfates. Something to do with the way hair dye reacts to it? Anyone have any info on this? Could have asked the customer, but didnt want them to think I am ignorant, you guys already know :biggrin Dorit


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

Most shampoos, soaps and even lotions have sodium lauryl sulfate in them.. these are a manmade chemicals that have been proven to cause cancer.. Research shows that it caused cancer 100 percent of the time.. You can buy it and add to your products.. Yuck... I don't know how it reacts to hair dye but there is no way I would use it... 
Some of them are called slightly different names.. none of them are good.. ...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We are also the only country that allows this poison in our shampoo and other products...but of course  V


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

thank you for your info. Dorit


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

I have seen alot of Sulfate free hair and body products lately. Not sure why it is still aloud to be used anywhere but, Vicki is right if its going to be used it will be used in the U.S.  The reponse I give is, "I don't use Sulfates. No reason to posin ourselves when you can use natural. Much better for your body and hair! "


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

Sulfates are part of what causes detergent based shampoo/soap/etc to lather up so much. They are very harsh and strip alot, if not all of the oils out of your hair. Because they are so heavy duty on the stripping aspect, they will also strip the hair coloring right out as well.


----------

